# Game hoist



## DSGB (Nov 21, 2006)

This is the setup we have at my grandparents' to hang our deer for gutting/skinning. My uncle bought it and put it up last year after Christmas, so this is the first time we've been able to use it. It's basically an electric wench mounted in the raftors of a sheet metal building. There is a switch mounted on the wall. The beams that it is mounted on have been reinforced. The other part has four hooks and rotates 360°. We can hang five deer at the same time. It's high enough that the dogs can't get to them.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice set up!  We used a hand winch for our skinning rack... Only for my uncle to pull up and say "I had an electric one y'all could have had!".

Oh well, maybe next time!


----------



## DLS (Nov 21, 2006)

nice set up! 
I use the winch in the rincon


----------

